# Some people really haven't got a clue - Optimistic ebayer



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2008)

As per the title, some people are a little optimistic when it comes to selling things on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JOBLOT-20-POND-SN ... dZViewItem

Made me chuckle


----------



## JamesC (21 Apr 2008)

What an appalling listing. Capitals all the way through with absolutely no attention to detail and poor spelling. The type of seller I stay well clear of.

See somebody has made an offer though.

James


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2008)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry! There is so much worng with it where do you start! Â£20 as well!    



			
				Unbelievable ebayer said:
			
		

> U WILL NO BE OVER RUN WITH THEM AS THEY ONLY BREED TWICE A YEAR...



As they look like they are made of chocolate I reckon you'll be lucky if they breed once a year. lol


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Apr 2008)

"EXCELLENT SNAIL THAT WILL EAT ALL THE WASTE ECT AND THATS INCLUDEINF THE POO"

Since when do snails eat poo. Since when does anything eat poo? (I'm sure one thing does to prove me wrong but I have no idea what)


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

Haha that makes me chuckle 

Oh dear   

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Apr 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> "EXCELLENT SNAIL THAT WILL EAT ALL THE WASTE ECT AND THATS INCLUDEINF THE POO"
> 
> Since when do snails eat poo. Since when does anything eat poo? (I'm sure one thing does to prove me wrong but I have no idea what)



Do you want the full list of coprophages or just a few examples????


----------



## TDI-line (21 Apr 2008)

I wonder when my snails are coming...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Apr 2008)

OOOh a dung beetle? Ed feel free to name a few to make me feel thick  You know what I mean though, what in the aquarium eats poo? Nope, nope, you'll just have to pull your finger out and clean it yourself. I was once very sarcastic about that to a customer, with a smile on my face so they couldn't get too cross   

Between that and when they say (insert terrible thing here like 5 goldies in a 20 litre tank) "but the fish are perfectly fine". My reply? "Well unfortunately it's not like the fish go round with smiles on their faces to let us know but I can assure you they are not". Hehehehehehe


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2008)

I have a shed load of MTS... Maybe I should pop them on at Â£2 a piece!


----------



## bugs (21 Apr 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Nope, nope, you'll just have to pull your finger out and clean it yourself.



You can't put a sentence like that in a conversation about eating poo. It's just wrong.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Apr 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> OOOh a dung beetle? Ed feel free to name a few to make me feel thick  You know what I mean though, what in the aquarium eats poo? Nope, nope, you'll just have to pull your finger out and clean it yourself. I was once very sarcastic about that to a customer, with a smile on my face so they couldn't get too cross
> 
> Between that and when they say (insert terrible thing here like 5 goldies in a 20 litre tank) "but the fish are perfectly fine". My reply? "Well unfortunately it's not like the fish go round with smiles on their faces to let us know but I can assure you they are not". Hehehehehehe



Sorry didn't mean it to sound like that (though I'm not sure how I did mean it to sound to be honest!).  Aquarium Coprophages are rare aren't they and what people don't realise is that they then still poo out everything that wasn't edible even if they do eat the poo!  (Can't believe I'm typing this post and using the word 'poo' all the way through it!!!!)


----------



## Martin (22 Apr 2008)

Just to labour the point a bit more...............I used to have a dog that ate poo!


----------



## Martin (22 Apr 2008)

2 pages about poo, cool, and George was worried about the standards dropping on the forum!  (re. the POSTS thread).He was right to be concerned.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

Hehe.  Well, I didn't start talking poo...

Maybe we should turn this into an Optomistic Ebayer's name and shame thread


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Sorry didn't mean it to sound like that



Oh no np, I was just sure that as I couldn't think of any, there would be tons, then I'd be like doh! (Having a bad day yesterday, though my englerlish is poor most days).

Bugs- lol

And FYI unless you want some disturbing info do not search coprophages(sp) on wikipedia... There was some info there I could do without   


Steve- we would be here ALL day if we named and shamed every poor ebay seller


----------

